# Bash 300 rear connections line level or LFE



## OliverB (Jan 29, 2010)

I have a Bash 300S when I run the RCA from the sub out on my reciever and connect it to the LFE the adjustable crossover does not work . When I use the right line level input crossover works .Should I split the RCA into the left and right line level or is one of them a Mono channel. I cannot find a user manual online.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

From the Specs sheet:

For connection to a full-range stereo line level signal, use the left and right line level inputs; the on-board low-pass crossover will be in effect. For connection to the subwoofer out on a home theater receiver, use either the LFE input to bypass the internal crossover or the Left or Right input for additional crossover flexibility.


----------



## OliverB (Jan 29, 2010)

I do have a home theater reciever which I have the mains crossed over at 90Hz if i use the LFE input the low vocals come through the sub.The line level cleans this up maybe i will have to tweak the recievers crossover point lower maybe 50 hz ? If i do split the RCA cable will this effect the LFE track from the reciever?


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Either use the LFE input on the sub amp and lower the receivers crossover point or use the Left and Right input on the sub amp and use the amps crossover.


----------



## OliverB (Jan 29, 2010)

Thanks Mike I will try both a see which sounds better.


----------



## johnnyfamous (Jan 21, 2009)

Hey Mike, its early so i am not sure if i am reading you right. If i was to run an rca from my receiver "sub out" and into the the bash 300 lfe,, the crossover on the plate amp would be bypassed??

my receiver is old so it does not have a built in crossover so i have to rely on the bash.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

> If i was to run an rca from my receiver "sub out" and into the the bash 300 lfe,, the crossover on the plate amp would be bypassed??


That is correct.


----------

